# Trumps Journal



## Trump (Feb 7, 2006)

A full courseload, a business startup, and consulting work got me off course a bit. 

BF% is around 16%, looking to get back into the shape I was 3 years ago (9% BF% @ 172lb).


*02/07/06*

22
5'9"
173lb

Breakfast:
1/2 cup oatmeal
2 eggs
1/5 cup shredded cheese
1 scoop Allthewhey

Morning Snack:
1 banana
6 pretzels

Lunch:
Cobb Wrap
- egg, cheese, on a spinach tortilla

Afternoon Snack:
Tall Starbucks Peppermint Frap (major fuckup of the day, a coworker surprised me with it)
6 pretzels

Dinner:
1 glass red wine
6 pieces of spicy tuna sushi
1/2 cup Whole Foods lobster bisque
Large spinach salad w/ avacodo and cucumber, and a lemon/olive oil dressing


----------



## Trump (Feb 8, 2006)

*02/08/06*

22
5'9"
173lb

Breakfast:
1/2 cup oatmeal
2 eggs
1/8 cup shredded cheese
1 scoop Allthewhey
1 banana

Morning Snack:
1 apple
6 pretzels

Lunch:
1/2 Chicken wrap, plain
1 cup garden vegetable soup

Afternoon Snack:
6 pretzels
1 large banana
1 tootsie roll



... dinner and workout coming later.


----------

